# air box boot



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

okay I snorkeled my bike about a month ago and im having a problem every other ride I go on the air box boot that goes on the throttle body pulls away from it do any of you guys have any fix to this when I put the boot back on I tighten the clamp down as tight as it will go and it still slips off the throttle body any help would be nice


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I've never had this problem on my Grizzly but I've had something similar on my Rhino. I replaced the clamp and it solved the problem.


----------



## Tealshawn (Mar 30, 2013)

ill try that when I get off work today if I have time


----------

